# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  What’s Up GIGA & After Dark με απεριόριστα DATA και κατάργηση υφιστάμενων πακέτων

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 19/10/2022:

Διατίθενται εμπορικά νέα πακέτα GIGA και After Dark με απεριόριστα DATA. Αναλυτικά:  
*ΠΑΚΕΤΟ*  
*GB*
*ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ*
*ΤΙΜΗ*

*GIGA Day Unlimited*  
Απεριόριστα
24 ώρες  
2€  

*GIGA SouKou Unlimited*  
Απεριόριστα
1 Σαββατοκύριακο  
2,5€  

*GIGA Week Unlimited*  
Απεριόριστα
7 ημέρες  
6,5€  

*GIGA Dark Unlimited*  
Απεριόριστα
30 ημέρες από τις 22:00 έως τις 08:00  
6,5€  


_Τιμές με Φ.Π.Α. 24%_ 


Το πακέτο GIGA Week Unlimited μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι 2 φορές κάθε ημερολογιακό μήνα.Τα πακέτα είναι διαθέσιμα για χρήση σε περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ με τα ακόλουθα όρια:

•
GIGA Day Unlimited                 
1613MB

•
GIGA SouKou Unlimited  
2016MB

•
GIGA Week Unlimited             
5242MB


Πέραν των ανωτέρω ορίων εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον χρέωση περιαγωγής 0,00248€/ΜΒ για την οποία ο συνδρομητής θα ενημερώνεται και με γραπτό μήνυμα. Το πακέτο After Dark Unlimited δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιαγωγή.  

Επιπλέον ανακοινώνεται ότι από  21/11/2022:   

παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των πακέτων PLAY NOW UNLIMITED, GIGA DAY, Αfter Dark 5000’ προς What’s Up και Mobile Internet 120MB. Οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τα παραπάνω πακέτα έως και την 20/11/22 θα μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση των δεδομένων ή των λεπτών ομιλίας του πακέτου μέχρι τη κατανάλωση ή τη λήξη του, όποιο εκ των δύο συμβεί πρώτο.







το εμπορικά διαθέσιμο πακέτο GIGA Day Max μετονομάζεται σε GIGA Day, με τα χαρακτηριστικά του να παραμένουν ως έχουν.

Οι συνδρομητές των ανωτέρω προγραμμάτων έχουν δικαίωμα να καταγγείλουν τη σύμβασή τους εντός 30 ημερών από τη θέση σε ισχύ των ανωτέρω τροποποιήσεων υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι τα αποτελέσματα της καταγγελίας επέρχονται όχι νωρίτερα από την προηγούμενη ημέρα από την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης των ανωτέρω τροποποιήσεων. Οι συνδρομητές που θα καταγγείλουν τη σύμβασή τους σύμφωνα με τα ανωτέρω, μπορούν να αιτηθούν την επιστροφή του χρηματικού τους υπολοίπου το οποίο θα τους επιστραφεί, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα έχουν προβεί σε αγορά κάποιου εκ των πακέτων μέχρι την ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης της παρούσας ανακοίνωσης, εντός τριάντα (30) ημερών από την αίτησή τους.  

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο whatsup.gr, στο 13888 (χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση) ή στο Δίκτυο Καταστημάτων COSMOTE - ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ.

----------

